# Documentation Team



## Dragoneer (Dec 17, 2005)

Want to assist FA in writing documentation and help users?

I'm putting together a documentation team. FA is going to employ a Wiki to help users out -- but it will not be public, at least not at first. We're looking for skilled writers interested in helping out the community and answer users questions on the Wiki and assist with support.

This is not an administration position.


----------



## Suule (Dec 17, 2005)

I've got a lot of free time recently... and I'm willing to help.


----------



## Pico (Dec 17, 2005)

I am very interested in proofreading the final product, if you want someone to do that :*)  Let me know if you need any information.

Also, I am on winter break, so I have a month of free time.


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Dec 17, 2005)

I did volunteer to help with this a while back, offer remains open.


----------



## Almafeta (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd offer to help, but how would we find out the answers?  ^^;


----------



## Zippo (Dec 17, 2005)

Well sure, ill give it a go. I am interested in joining. Dragoneer gave me the link in IM so why not. ^^


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 17, 2005)

Almafeta said:
			
		

> I'd offer to help, but how would we find out the answers?  ^^;


Well, the answers lay in the site, and sometimes it may take a bit of investigation. Othertimes, it's a matter of fleshing out text for better clarity.


----------



## Vlcice (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd be quite glad to contribute!


----------



## Almafeta (Dec 17, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Almafeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then sign me up, I guess.


----------



## Captain Oz (Dec 17, 2005)

I would be glad to assist in any way I know how.


----------



## zart (Dec 18, 2005)

i volunteer for the position of grammar nazi.


----------



## Zippo (Dec 18, 2005)

zart said:
			
		

> i volunteer for the position of grammar nazi.



Heh, grammer nazi... havent heard that one yet. Im sure our word processors will be worked hard though, I swear im just going to break my microsoft cuse of it. ^^


----------



## furry (Dec 18, 2005)

I can help with french stuff.
Also, I'm the most nicest person ever.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Dec 19, 2005)

I'll help out. ^_^ Send me an email or something.


----------



## zart (Dec 20, 2005)

Zippo said:
			
		

> Heh, grammer nazi... havent heard that one yet. Im sure our word processors will be worked hard though, I swear im just going to break my microsoft cuse of it. ^^



however, unlike microsoft word, i don't have an anurism about passive voice.


----------



## Litre (Dec 20, 2005)

make sure you get a human spellchecker.

OOPS DID I SAY HUMAN.

I meant furry.

:|


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 20, 2005)

Litre said:
			
		

> make sure you get a human spellchecker.
> 
> OOPS DID I SAY HUMAN.
> 
> ...


I'd rather have a human, y'know... you're gauranteed opposable thumbs that way. Makes typing that much easier.


----------



## Litre (Dec 20, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Litre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whatchoo talking about preyfar, of course furries have opposable thumbs. how do they fap* off?

*paw off in this case, lawl


----------



## Zippo (Dec 20, 2005)

*giggles* ^_^


----------



## Tikara (Dec 21, 2005)

Hmm... sounds interesting. I guess I'll contribute! I'll probably need a bit of help understanding 100% what this is, though. Is this going to be a kind of FAQ made by the users of FA?

Still, this sound fun at the same time! Heck, I might be able to help some of the younger users! :3 (is 14) Besides, I bet you're going to need a Mew on the team, eh? :lol: *slapped*

There might be times when I'm not on to help, though, but still... ah, what the heck!

Okay! Sign me up! :3


----------



## Captain Oz (Dec 22, 2005)

Litre said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you oppose thumbs?  They are good for so many things: sculpting, writing, flushing toilets, video games, sticking in pies, rating movies, poking people, painting, fondling breasts, eye gouging, pressure points, thumb wars, the list goes on!  So I don't know about you guys, but the last thing my thumbs are is opposable.

*Runs and hides from inevitable backlash from above stupidity*


----------

